# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Retoma aquaristica Tugareef

## Julio Macieira

Salvé povo aquarista  :Olá: 

Estamos de volta.

Volto a abrir um tópico para o meu aquário que ja se encontra com a rocha de "molho" a 3 semanas.

Basicamente o aquário é o mesmo. Apenas foi colocado um novo escumador (  Bubble King 300 internal ), e foi removida por completo a DSB.

Assim que tiver pachorra passo a colocar algumas fotos.

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

:SbSourire: 


> Salvé povo aquarista 
> 
> Estamos de volta.
> 
> Volto a abrir um tópico para o meu aquário que ja se encontra com a rocha de "molho" a 3 semanas.
> 
> Basicamente o aquário é o mesmo. Apenas foi colocado um novo escumador (  Bubble King 300 internal ), e foi removida por completo a DSB.
> 
> Assim que tiver pachorra passo a colocar algumas fotos.



Seja bem vindo amigo Juca  :Palmas: 

O nosso fórum é o teu fórum  :SbSourire2:  , desejo-te o mesmo sucesso da tua montagem anterior, e que nos brindes com a mesma qualidade com que nos habituaste.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Grande Juca.... *Que boa notícia*

É com uma enorme alegria que vejo o teu regresso. Vai ser muito bom poder acompanhar novamente uma montagem tua.
Ainda hoje, vou muitas vezes consultar o teu tópico da montagem anterior. Tem lá coisas escritas por ti, de 2006-2007, muito à frente.

Um grande abraço,

----------


## Julio Macieira

Obrigado pelas boas vindas companheiros  :Olá: 

A muito que aprendi do perigo dos membros confundirem "uma opinião" como algo a seguir. Vou procurar desta vez, ser ainda mais cuidadoso, no sentido de transmitir a quem venha a seguir este tópico, que esta não é a maneira correcta, esta é apenas uma (a minha) maneira de fazer uma montagem de um aquário de recife.

Tal como defendo e tenho praticado a já algum tempo, o aquário foi cheio com agua e sal ficando "quietinho" pelo menos 30 dias. Espero dentro de 2 ou 3 semanas, despejar toda a agua fora (sump incluindo) e apenas a partir daí começar com as trocas de agua.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas Juca.

Pode parecer um pouco gay, mas já sentia a tua falta. :SbOk: 

Não há por aí uma última foto do teu aquário?

Boa sorte para o novo projecto.

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

Vem vindo de novo, estou certo que depois desta longa caminhada que percorreste em busca do conhecimento, nos trarás agora ainda melhor e cuidada descrição e dedicação deste fabuloso mundo dos Aquários, o qual partilhas da melhor forma possível e que cada um de nós deve valorizar.

Boa montagem e um excelente desenvolvimento do teu Recife.

Abraço grande 
Hugo Oliveira

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Juca,

Tenho a certeza que os peixes se vão sentir muito melhor porque além de ouvir uns poemas poderão "deitar-se no sofá" se estiverem com problemas de ansiedade .  :yb624:  
A busca eterna do conhecimento aliada à capacidade de gozar as experiências no momento, sem o filtro de quem quer pensar por nós nem das traições da nossa memória, são o que nos impede de morrer aos 21 anos e de ser enterrados aos 80 .
Bom Regresso e BEM VIVO !

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas Juca
Ainda bem que estás de volta, pode ser que anime este forum a tua reentre.
Força nesse aquário.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

:JmdALEnvers:  Ah que boa notícia!!! :Vitoria:  

Bem-vindo de volta a actividade aquaristica Juca! :Olá:

----------


## ricardotrindade

E essas fotos?
Cumps.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá ricardotrindade  :Olá: 

Fotos novas não há, mas a minha primeira foto de a meia-duzia de anos está actualizadissima

O ciclo
13/08/2005


A rocha encontra-se a ciclar. A maior parte do tempo esta ás escuras.

----------


## Cesar Soares

Juca,

bem vindo de volta...  :SbOk: 

Se este for como o teu último aquário, será certamente uma referência.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá ricardotrindade 
> 
> Fotos novas não há, mas a minha primeira foto de a meia-duzia de anos está actualizadissima
> 
> O ciclo
> 13/08/2005
> 
> 
> A rocha encontra-se a ciclar. A maior parte do tempo esta ás escuras.


 :Olá:  ... está lindo ...  :SbSourire:  ... e vai ficar ainda melhor do que era ... 









agora que te livraste do "das cartas"  :Wink: 

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Achava eu Freud não batia bem da cabeça  :HaEbouriffe: 

Tenho andado a "bisbilhotar" o nosso fórum e outros "Internacionais" e reparo que as "modas" têm vindo a ser alteradas.

Aquários sem rocha. Aquários sem substrato... Aquários sem substrato e sem rocha.... hehehehe.

Maravilha... para sermos amigos do ambiente só falta mesmo é serem aquários sem agua. A verdade é que existem zonas de recife em que os corais ficam largas horas expostos ao sol directo sem agua... Ainda vamos andar todos de borrifador a pulverizar corais em aquário.

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

Juca, 

Parti-me a rir com este comentário dos aquario sem água, a verdade é que existe...lol...ou os corais de plastico e silicone que se vende nos fornecedores nao teriam tanto sucesso, mas sem mais brincadeiras aqui deixo um pequeno aquario meu que funcionou na perfeição com o conceito basico de equipamento.


Abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Juca, 
> 
> Parti-me a rir com este comentário dos aquario sem água, a verdade é que existe...lol...ou os corais de plastico e silicone que se vende nos fornecedores nao teriam tanto sucesso, mas sem mais brincadeiras aqui deixo um pequeno aquario meu que funcionou na perfeição com o conceito basico de equipamento.
> 
> 
> Abraço


Olá Hugo  :Olá: 

Tens este aquário? Quanto tempo tem? Qual a regularidade das TPA´s?

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

Viva, 

Breve descrição:

Aquario 90x40x40
Iluminação 4 x 39w T5 (12h por dia)
Escumador Deltec MCE300
Bomba circulação sun sun 3000l/h

Peixes:
2A. ocellaris
1Ecsenius bicolor
3Parasemas
1Halichoeres crysus

Invertebrados:
2Lysmatas seticaudatas (para controlo de aptaisias)
2Lysmata amboinenis
1dolabella auricularia (que só usava quando necessária, excelente controladora de Algas) Sistema Biologico a funcionar :SbSourire2: 

Corais:
Seriatoporas
Montiporas
Euphilias
Caulastreas
Cynarina lacrimalis
Tubastrea
Zoantus
Blastomussa merleti


Mudanças de água 1x por semana de 1/3 de agua total do aquario.
Adição de Biocalcium, Biomagnesio da TM, e Kalk da Kent.
Sal uso da Tropic Marin.

A única e grande preocupaçao é manter os valores estaveis de forma a que não haja variações bruscas.
Quanto a pragas de algas e parasitas tento usar métodos Biologicos, atravez da introdução de espécies.
Porque eu acredito que na Natueza existe um equilibrio e um predador para tudo, só temos que pesquisar e observar para aprender mais e mais.

Paciencia, observação...tambem uso :Coradoeolhos: 

Neste momento o aquario foi desactivado a 2 meses porque estou a preparar um novo de 150 x 60 x 35 neste mesmo conceito, no entanto o Aquario funcionou durante 2 anos sem graves problemas e com desenvolvimentos Naturais.

Abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Mudanças de água 1x por semana de 1/3 de agua total do aquario.
> Adição de Biocalcium, Biomagnesio da TM, e Kalk da Kent.
> Sal uso da Tropic Marin.



Ok... 1/3 do volume do aquário trocado semanalmente, assim entendo o funcionamento desse aquário.

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

Neste sistema fazia porque o escumador era reduzido, mas no proximo aquario apenas vou fazer 10% semanal, que é o que sempre faço em todos e acho suficiente.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Neste sistema fazia porque o escumador era reduzido, mas no proximo aquario apenas vou fazer 10% semanal, que é o que sempre faço em todos e acho suficiente.


Pois eu ainda vou precisar de ser convencido de que um sistema assim resulte... por anos obviamente.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Por acaso, cada vez mais apostamos nos aquários minimalistas e o mais "clean" possível. Muitas bombas, potentes escumadores, todos os cantos do aquário limpinhos. 

O problema, como bem sabes, é que os corais também precisam de sujidade. Tão cedo não me esqueço, da quantidade de "carga orgânica" com que tu carregavas o teu aquário. 
Lembras-te da brincadeira de "virar o copo" do escumador para dentro da sump?
Era impressionante a capacidade biológica do teu aquário, tinhas uma "micro"-vida por todo o lado. Não é fácil atingir um aquário maturado assim como tinhas o teu. 
E mesmo assim o sucesso também passava por fazeres TPA's frequentes, não passava?

Faz tudo como fizeste da outra vez, porque mesmo com todas estas modernices, ainda não vi ao vivo um aquário como o teu antigo. O meu então, estava a anos-luz da qualidade do teu.

Um abraço,
Ricardo

PS: Conhecendo o teu gosto por acroporas, sugiro que tenhas muito cuidado com os Acropora eating flatworms. Uma praga que não existia há 3 anos e que anda a dizimar todos os nossos aquários. Tem muito cuidado com isso!
Parafraseando o Nelson Pena.... é a pior m€§da que se pode ter num aquário!

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

Seu Juca Seu Juca :Olá: 

Bem vindo de volta e espero que tudo tenha corrido bem,é bom voltar  ater a velha guarda por cá,pois sempre se passou bons momentos e aprendeu-se muito,que essa montagem corra bem,vai ser igual ou melhor que o outro concerteza nao vai é ser façil.
Tambem estou a montar um novo que a mulher e crianças tanto me chatearam que la me convençeram a montar um pequeno na sala....vamos ver se tenho mais sorte
Bem vindo uma vez mais Julio!!!

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá companheiro Juca. :Olá: 

Bem vindo de volta, é como eu estou farto de dizer que tem o vicio no sangue volta sempre. :Palmas: 

Bela escolha de escumador BK300 é muito bom, eu agora tenho o BK400 que é uma BOMBA, pois desde que o Nelson Pena foi ai a tua casa com um BK ficaste atravessado. :SbSourire2: 

Devias ir ao Porto amanha ao almoço no fragario no norte vai lá estar muita pessoal conhecido que gostava de saudar o teu regresso. :SbOk: 


Um abraço Rogério. :Vitoria:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo  :Olá: 

Desculpem-me a todos os que vão dando as boas vindas, mas considerem todos desde já o retorno dos cumprimentos dados... vamos falando de aquários que isso é que é o importante.

Falando de conceitos novos  :SbSourire2: 

Não estou a pensar colocar DSB desta vez no meu sistema. Quando removi a DSB do meu aquário (a coisa de 2 meses) observei uma forte compactação da mesma. Por isso desta vez não vai haver DSB.

Quanto a iluminação.
Vai ser uma surpresa ainda... mas já esta a caminho e vai ser em LED´s

Foi removida parte da rocha e foi colocada rocha nova.

Ricardo
O meu aquário vai ter de desnitrificar. O aquário é um sistema, tem de funcionar como tal. 

Ficam 2 fotos do inicio

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Viva Julio... Avé Cesar  :Olá:   :SbOk3: 

Bom ver de regresso uma das maiores referências aqui do fórum. O maior sucesso para a nova montagem!  :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Juca bem vindo de volta ao Forum, é realmente boa notícia!!

O teu anterior aquário serviu de referência para muitos, e eu não sou excessão e é como diz o Ricardo Pinto, ainda não conheço  outro aquário que conseguisse ser melhor que o teu. Só tive pena de não ter visto ao vivo!!

Agora estou ancioso para ver a evolução deste teu novo projecto, vou aconpanhar de perto!

abraço grande

----------


## Carlos Mota

Boas

Continuo muito séptico com os leds,mas por outro lado e muito dificel porque quem realmente percebe de sps não tem ou não teve ate agora Tó****tes para experimentar uma calha só exclusivamente de leds(eu inclusive)

Está na hora de tirar a prova dos nove :Palmas:  :Palmas: 

Cumprimentos

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

Acho que fazes bem Julio, os Leds já deram provas de terem exelentes resultados tem tudo a ver com a qualidade dos mesmos e da potençia por eles transmitida,tem que ser ideal em tudo desde potençia e dimensao para o aquario em causa,nao é chegar e por uma tiras e já esta....
Estou nessa onda tambem,pois já vi aquarios de referençia só com leds e nao ha SPS  a perderem cor, devo montar tambem uma no meu..... :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Miguel Reis

Já estou a imaginar. Fumar um cachimbinho dagua, em frente a umas acroporas brutais. Avizinham-se seroes de grande nível aquaristico ehehe.

E bom ter-te de volta.
Abraço

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Ganda Juca ... Finalmente de volta. Bom filho sempre à casa volta já dizia a minha mãe.

É bom ver a malta da velha guarda de volta.

Esperemos que mais regressem.

Mas ... agora à para aí uns métodos que consegues o ciclo em 15 dias e 3 ou 4 hepatus também ... não queres experimentar????  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: 

Desculpem que não resisti. 

Isto já parece o aúncio da SUMOL (passe a publicidade). Mantém-te FIEL amigo ...

Grande abraço e tudo de bom para mais um excelente reef.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Quem gosta, gosta sempre. 

Bem-vindo de volta e que tudo corra pelo melhor nesta remontagem  :Smile:

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Bem vindo de volta Júlio!
Nunca tive o prazer de acompanhar o teu áqua noutros tempos, mas vou querer acompanhar agora.

Será que o Diogo Lopes também vai voltar?.... :p

----------


## António Vitor

Espero que tudo corra pelo melhor, e que todos nós aprendamos algo Júlio, com o teu novo setup...
tivestes sucesso no outro concerteza que vais ter sucesso neste, assim esperamos!

perdoem-me este reply (um bocado off topic)  pró homem que tem o sucesso que tem, e não pode ser coincidência... do tal fragário do norte...




> Continuo muito séptico com os leds,mas por outro lado e muito dificel porque quem realmente percebe de sps não tem ou não teve ate agora Tó****tes para experimentar uma calha só exclusivamente de leds(eu inclusive)
> 
> Está na hora de tirar a prova dos nove


hum...alguma arrogância não achas?
então tu percebes de sps, julgava que ninguém percebia...prontos já sei quem percebe...(fazes portanto parte do clube dos que percebem de sps)
 :Wink: 
Boa!

É pena é pena que não transmitas alguns dos teus conhecimentos que referes, mais vezes em tópicos aqui no forum...digo eu...seria concerteza uma mais valia...

também é pena tentares criar divisões entre alguns e outros...nota-se perfeitamente essa tentativa...para quê...
Somos poucos pá e a união é que faz a força...mesmo que tenhas opinões diferentes...

Atenção, eu sei que as nossas personalidades colidem, e parece ser por isso que acontece os tais atritos e bocas, é que eu TAMBÈM sou arrogante...

não não percebo de sps, mas quero perceber como diz a publicidade da national geographic...

If you are, you breath.
If you breath, you talk.
If you talk, you ask.
If you ask, you think.
If you think, you search.
If﻿ you search, you experience.
If you experience, you learn.
If you learn, you grow.
If you grow, you wish.
If you wish, you find.
If you find, you doubt.
If you doubt, you question.
If you question, you understand.
If you understand, you know.
If you know, you want to know more…
And if you want to know more, you are alive…



 :Wink:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

julio

ainda guardo e propago muito dos corais que na altura fragas-te e distribuis-te pelo pessoal

gostaria que alguns desses corais voltassem a casa mãe para acompanhar o seu desenvolvimento

por isso já sabes quando achares que está na altura é só dizer :SbOk: 

cumprimentos

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Juca! Ainda ontem no encontro na casa do Carlos perguntei por ti... e agora já percebi o que o Paulo Bravo me estava a tentar dizer.

Antes de mais parabens pelo regresso, assim como eu, já devias ter o bichinho a roer!! Também voltei á pouco tempo e assim como tu vou apostar em leds...

O que notei ontem no encontro foi muito cepticismo em volta dos leds, muitos "velhos do Restelo" em volta desta nova vertente da iluminação de Reefs em que acho que temos tudo a ganhar, muitas vantagens sendo a unica desvantagem o investimento inicial mas isso vai acabar por baixar com o tempo. 
Tanto cepticismo, fez-me lembrar outros tempos em que o uso da água natural matava os aquários e em que as mudas de corais eram impossiveis ou simplesmente mentiras... outros tempos  :yb665: .

Espero que o teu sistema se torne uma referencia como o anterior foi e que tive o belo prazer de conhecer  :SbOk3: .

Tenho pena de não teres estado lá ontem porque foi um espetaculo! 
Abraço.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

A dada altura do nosso processo evolutivo, para podermos comunicar uns com os outros, tivemos de recorrer a uma coisa chamada linguagem. Linguagem essa que desenvolvemos, oral, escrita e gestual. Para quem não tenho paciência, restrinjo-me a esta ultima (a gestual), em grupo de amigos próximo, juntamo-nos e conversamos (oral), quando a existe tempo, paciência e disponibilidade escrevemos.

Todos estes modos de comunicação têm as suas falhas, já que todos eles estão dependentes da interpretação que o outro faz do nosso gesto, palavra dita, ou escrita.

Raramente conseguimos traduzir em palavras o que pensamos, limitando-nos a falar ou a escrever apenas até ao momento em que julgamos ter passado a nossa a nossa mensagem ao nosso interlocutor. Por isso não é surpreendente, dizermos algo a um grupo de pessoas e várias delas terem percepcionado várias mensagens, podendo todas elas ser contraditórias mas mesmo assim terem saído todas elas do mesmo transmissor e na mesma altura.

De todos estes modos de comunicação, a escrita é porventura um dos mais complexos, já que não permite a resposta ou o esclarecimento de qualquer duvida, ponto a ponto, logo no seguimento do discurso.

Por tudo isto, volto a apelar a serenidade, e a sensatez com que são utilizadas as palavras, para que os outros não pensem algo que nós não pretendíamos ter comunicado exactamente com tais palavras.

Poderia ir a procura nos milhares de comentários neste fórum, por alguma afirmação minha, onde me referisse a mim próprio como "entendido" em corais, sejam eles SPS, LPS ou bolotas... estou certo que não o encontraria. Conotações como essas, atribuídas a vários membros ao longo dos tempos, tem feito com que se inibam e muitas vezes se afastaram de comentar neste e noutros fóruns.

Vamos utilizar este espaço para trocar opiniões e acreditar que temos membros "não reconhecidos" que aqui estão e acompanham o nosso fórum e que têm muito para nos ensinar.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> bolotas


  :SbPiggy: 

Não tenho nenhum coral desses...  :Coradoeolhos:  quanto ao resto estamos de acordo!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Saudações companheiros  :Olá: 

Vou aproveitar este fim de semana para deitar a agua do aquário e sump toda fora e encher de novo com agua fresca. Começaram a aparecer as primeiras algas verdes, sinal de que o sistema começa a poder suportar vida.

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas Juca 
Está quase na hora de carregar de corais  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Manuel Faria

Bem vindo de volta Juca e boa sorte para o recomeço.

----------


## Marco_Pereira

boas  :Olá: 

eu ja entrei na historia a meio mas bem-vindo de novo um vicio verdadeiro apanha-nos sempre outra vez  :SbSourire2: 




> Vamos utilizar este espaço para trocar opiniões e acreditar que temos membros "não reconhecidos" que aqui estão e acompanham o nosso fórum e que têm muito para nos ensinar.


 :bompost:  já não lia algo tão sensato á muito tempo

----------


## Bruno Morais

> Vamos utilizar este espaço para trocar opiniões e acreditar que temos membros "não reconhecidos" que aqui estão e acompanham o nosso fórum e que têm muito para nos ensinar.


Boas, o grande problema é que (perdoem-se a expressão)"Burro velho não aprende linguas", ou seja, mesmo que alguém queira introduzir ou explicar algo que não vá de acordo com a velha guarda, está automáticamente condenado a arder na fogueira  :yb665:  . Não me levem a mal pelo que digo, mas eu sou assim, digo o que acho. Por isto dizem que tenho um feitio terrivel  :yb620:  
Espero o melhor sucesso neste teu regresso.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Saudações, companheiros  :Olá: 

Fim de semana de trabalhos aquaristicos.
O aquário foi despejado e enchido de novo. Agua nova (da torneira) e um um balde se sal da Red Sea (Coral Pro)

Layout novo (para lavar a cara)





E pronto. Dentro de dias poderão começar a entrar os corais  :yb665: 

Falando em corais....

Tive uma acropora verde que tantas vezes "fraguei", que gostava de a voltar a ter. Por isso agradecia a quem tenha levado uma muda deste coral, que me voltasse a dar uma muda dele.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Juca,

Dessa Acropora verde não tenho mas se quiseres tenho da _Montipora australiensis_ de pólipos verdes. Da primeira visita que fiz aí a casa com o João Ribeiro.

abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Olá Juca,
> 
> Dessa Acropora verde não tenho mas se quiseres tenho da _Montipora australiensis_ de pólipos verdes. Da primeira visita que fiz aí a casa com o João Ribeiro.
> 
> abraço



Olá Ricardo  :Olá: 

Claro que estou interessado. Recordo-me que para a propagar a colocava em cima de 3 ou 4 pedrinhas, e ela alastrava por cima delas. Podes ir preparando a muda  :SbOk3: 

É muito bom vir a encontrar "filhos" de corais que foram propagados cá em casa. Muito obrigado, pela muda e por a ter mantido em teus aquários,.

Fica uma foto da mãe.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Saudações, companheiros 
> Tive uma acropora verde que tantas vezes "fraguei", que gostava de a voltar a ter. Por isso agradecia a quem tenha levado uma muda deste coral, que me voltasse a dar uma muda dele.


Olá companheiro Juca. :Olá: 

A ultima vez que tive na garagem do Machado de Sousa vi uma acropora dessas não sei se veio da tua mas era igual, fala com ele pode ser que ainda tenha um frag.

Esse coral desapareceu, poucos o tem aqui no fórum, pelo menos não tenho visto nos aquários aqui mostrados.


Um abraço Rogério. :Vitoria:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

esse coral é uma espécie que existe bastante no nosso mercado

mas a essência da questão como foi proclamado tantas vezes pelo Julio era nós tirar uma amostra da natureza e dai em diante passar-mos de aquários para aquários sem nunca mais precisarmos de importar esta espécie 

infelizmente muito poucos aprenderam durante estes anos que passaram que a propagação era a melhor das maneira de termos sempre corais espectaculares

a luta desenfreada de chegar primeiro ter o melhor coral da caixa que chega continua exactamente como a uns anos atrás

ainda falta muito para termos clientes que procurem a espécie,e que se mentalizem que a cor o crescimento tem de ser nós a manter e a fazer 

de qualquer maneira eu ainda tenho um filho dessa acropora, propaguei/dei/troquei e vendi muitos 

fiquei com dois últimos frags dos quais resolvi fazer uma experiência,em vez de colar o coral ao alto como sempre fiz,colei o coral deitado 
um deles morreu depois de estar meses sempre aberto mas sem crescimento
o outro está a mais de 6 meses aberto e sem crescimento aparente

irá retornar a casa mãe para ver a sua evolução

Cumprimentos

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Ui... fotos, fotos!!!

Bem indo de volta, Júlio! :yb677:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Juca,

Fui um dos felizardos a quem deste um frag dessa acropora, entre outras. Mas como sou um grande nabo nisto dos aquários, perdi esse coral algures por 2007. Desculpa amigo, tinha muito gosto em retribuir de volta o teu gesto. 
Ainda tenho alguns corais espalhados, por uns amigos no Porto, se quiseres algum frag avisa.... de certeza que se arranjam algumas "coisinhas lindas".




> ainda falta muito para termos clientes que procurem a espécie,e que se mentalizem que a cor o crescimento tem de ser nós a manter e a fazer


Ora... agora é que disseste tudo, concordo em absoluto.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Ainda tenho alguns corais espalhados, por uns amigos no Porto, se quiseres algum frag avisa....


 :yb665:   Claro que sim.... mudas de acros e em especial de plates, interessam-me.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Bom dia companheiros  :Olá: 

Comunico a primeira adição no meu sistema.

Liguei o reactor de kalkwasser.

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Viva amigo Julio,

quando poderemos ver umas fotos dessa nova iluminação a funcionar?

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Juca 
Então fotos e novas adições???  :yb665:  :yb665: 
Abraços

----------


## Julio Macieira

Saudações companheiros  :Olá: 

"Algário" ciclado e com a maioria dos corais e peixes introduzidos. 

Continuo em busca de equipes de limpeza, coisa que raramente tenho visto em lojas da especialidade. Pelos vistos a "moda" de aquários sem rocha, sem substrato e sem equipes de limpeza está em alta.

Começo a convencer-me que estas modernices são para "montar" aquários marinhos baratos....  coisa que eu nunca vi na minha vida.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Saudações companheiros 
> 
> "Algário" ciclado e com a maioria dos corais e peixes introduzidos. 
> 
> Continuo em busca de equipes de limpeza, coisa que raramente tenho visto em lojas da especialidade. Pelos vistos a "moda" de aquários sem rocha, sem substrato e sem equipes de limpeza está em alta.
> 
> Começo a convencer-me que estas modernices são para "montar" aquários marinhos baratos....  coisa que eu nunca vi na minha vida.




Juca,

A bem pouco tempo sei que o Carlos Mota tinha para la umas dezenas de Cerithes! Nassarios tambem não deve ser grande dificuldade, combinasse ai uma tarde no Porto e vamos a caça deles! Para acabar o dia tambem pode ser umas  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5: !

abraço
carlos

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

> Continuo em busca de equipes de limpeza, coisa que raramente tenho visto em lojas da especialidade. Pelos vistos a "moda" de aquários sem rocha, sem substrato e sem equipes de limpeza está em alta.



Boas Julio :Olá: 

Deves andar distraido.... :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665: 

Stronbus
Patas azuis
Patas vermelhas
Turbos......

Mais alguma coisa :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: 

Boa sorte para o teu aquario.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Equipe de limpeza, peixes e corais introduzidos  :Admirado: 

Lysmata amboinensis 2
Lysmata debelius 2
Trizopagurus strigatus 4
Calcinus elegans 4
Paguristes spp 4
Paguristes cadenati 4
Enoplometopus daumi 1
Tectus spp. 6
Ophiocoma echinata 2

Peixes

Pomacanthus Semicirculatus 1
zebrasoma flavescens 1
Zebrasoma veliferum 1 
Acanthurus achilles 1 
Acanthurus pyroferus 1 
Ocellaris percula 2
Amphiprion ocellaris (black) 2

----------


## Julio Macieira

Mais algumas macros, para mais tarde vermos as evoluções

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Júlio :Olá: , a acropora da terceira foto macro parece-me estar a ser atacada por planárias. 


Abraço,

----------


## Julio Macieira

Por mais zoom que faça... não consigo ver nada.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

As manchinhas esbranquiçadas circulares, na parte superior (ao centro entre os dois braços), são um sintoma de que as planárias aí andam, são zonas onde as zooxantelas desapareceram. Terás dificuldade em vê-las porque são transparentes e adquirem a cor do tecido do coral.
Aconselho-te um banho com um desparasitante o mais rápido possível. Foi-me aconselhado há pouco tempo este : Don't Risk it! Dip it. | Coral Dipping | Treating Corals | Coral Health. É muitissimo bom.

Abraço,

----------


## Julio Macieira

Acho que as vou deixar engordar.... Apanho-as mais tarde com um martelo de bola  :yb624:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Acho que as vou deixar engordar.... Apanho-as mais tarde com um martelo de bola


Podes crer que será essa a única solução mais tarde. Espero é que não o tenhas de usar em todas as acroporas. :SbSourire2: 

Abraço,

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

estes frags sairam do meu aquarios de especiais
dificilmente passa alguma praga para lá,pois tenho um especial cuidado com esses aquarios
mas esse frag foi atacado por essa praga as manchas são provas disso 
mesmo depois de limpo o coral leva tempo a recuperar das mazelas 
acabam por desaparecer com o crescimento que se nota perfeitamente no topo e na base

mesmo assim eu aconselho a tirar a pedra e colar diractamente o coral na rocha passando primeiro por coral dip rx 
ou meter na frente do fluxo de  uma bomba,se ai estiver algum bicho ele salta logo


Cumprimentos

----------


## Julio Macieira

Saudações  :Olá: 

Continuo a achar que as "marcas" são antigas... mas, por vias das duvidas pondero introduzir mais um peixe (Pseudocheilinus Hexataenia) para controle biológico.

Recordo que no meu aquário anterior, foi o peixe mais complicado. Após alguns anos de introdução, não havia peixe nenhum que pudesse ser introduzido no aquário (o que é excelente)  :yb624:

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá: 

Hmmm.... estava aqui a ver o topico e a olhar para o meu aquario, tenho estes peixes todos ca  :SbSourire2: , uma selecção de peixes espectacular  :SbOk:  :SbOk: 


Então fotos dos peixes??  Quero ver esse Achilles!!!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Assim que "apanhar" o resto dos artistas coloco-os. Não é nada fácil fotografar o achilles  :yb665:   ... além disso fotografar em baixo de leds, obriga-me a reaprender a fotografar  :SbEnerve3:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Assim que "apanhar" o resto dos artistas coloco-os. Não é nada fácil fotografar o achilles   ... além disso fotografar em baixo de leds, obriga-me a reaprender a fotografar


Este anjo não esta na lista
E um semicirculatus?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Este anjo não esta na lista
> E um semicirculatus?


Certo Pedro  :Pracima: 

Esqueci-me de colocar esse "anjinho" na listagem (já a actualizei). Espero não vir a ter dissabores com ele.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá companheiro Juca. :Olá: 

Um achilles num aquário com tão pouco tempo acho um risco acrescido, mas tu sempre cometeste grandes loucuras e tens te safado, espero que tenhas sorte.

A respeito as planarias eu tomava mais cuidado e comprava o produto da Fauna Marine "ultra pest control" ou outro, para dar um banho a esses frags e a futuras entradas de corais ou frags, mas tu é que sabes.


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Olá companheiro Juca.
> 
> Um achilles num aquário com tão pouco tempo acho um risco acrescido, mas tu sempre cometeste grandes loucuras e tens te safado, espero que tenhas sorte.
> 
> A respeito as planarias eu tomava mais cuidado e comprava o produto da Fauna Marine "ultra pest control" ou outro, para dar um banho a esses frags e a futuras entradas de corais ou frags, mas tu é que sabes.
> 
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


Olá Rogerio  :Olá: 

Não entendo porque não se pode dar bem. Comida viva, só adicionando artemia, porque o aquario nunca a vai criar em quantidade suficiente para o alimentar. Algas... tem ele agora muitas. Granulados, pode ser que lhe venha a "picar" com a idade. 

Quanto ás possíveis planárias, parece-me precipitado o tratamento seja com que químico for. Em primeiro lugar as planárias não fazem mal nenhum ao aquario. Em segundo lugar refiro optar por controlo biológico. 

A colocação do coral em frente a uma bomba de jacto mais concentrado, pode ser uma das soluções. Mais tarde, tal como já escrevi, a introdução de um peixe predador (hexataenia).

----------


## Julio Macieira

Já a quando da minha ultima montagem a discussão foi transverssal, porém, passo a expor a minha ideia ( que não passa mesmo disso, a minha ideia).

Os meus aquários, são ciclados 30 dias em funcionamento completo, excepto com um ciclo reduzido de iluminação. Findo este tempo em que os mantenho sem lhe mecher, toda a agua e deitada fora e o aquario é de novo cheio com agua salinada nova. Só a partir daqui começo a efectuar as trocas de agua, que no meu caso são de 200 litros.

Neste preciso momento, e ao fim de 2 mêses, num aquario que calculo 800l de agua, já deitei fora 1000 litros de agua, e tenho a certeza de que a agua que tenho dentro dele está em condições.

Pode parecer prepotência minha, mas a experiência tem me ensinado a medir o sucesso de um aquarista pela quantidade de sal que compra ( ou quantidade de agua do mar que colecta).

Se fossem feitas as trocas de agua mais regularmente e em maiores quantidades de litros, certamente que teríamos ainda melhores aquarios e muito menos coisas a pingar dentro deles seria necessário.


Atrever-me-ia a dizer: tomara eu que a agua do meu aquario esteja sempre assim por muitos anos.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Companheiro Juca. :Olá: 




> Olá Rogerio 
> 
> Não entendo porque não se pode dar bem. Comida viva, só adicionando artemia, porque o aquario nunca a vai criar em quantidade suficiente para o alimentar. Algas... tem ele agora muitas. Granulados, pode ser que lhe venha a "picar" com a idade.


Se o peixe em questão já esteve na loja já a algum tempo pode ser que tenhas sorte, mas isto que falas aqui não chega para um achilles. :yb668: 
A qualidade da agua é o mais importante, e algas na rocha viva, que ajuda muito etc...





> . Em primeiro lugar as planárias não fazem mal nenhum ao aquario. 
> .


Tiveste muito tempo afastado, acho que deverias ler alguma coisa sobre estas planárias.





> Pode parecer prepotência minha, mas a experiência tem me ensinado a medir o sucesso de um aquarista pela quantidade de sal que compra ( ou quantidade de agua do mar que colecta).
> 
> Se fossem feitas as trocas de agua mais regularmente e em maiores quantidades de litros, certamente que teríamos ainda melhores aquarios e muito menos coisas a pingar dentro deles seria necessário.
> 
> 
> Atrever-me-ia a dizer: tomara eu que a agua do meu aquario esteja sempre assim por muitos anos.


Eu no momento estou a colectar 300 a 400L de agua natural e a leva-la a mão para o 1º andar para fazer TPAs de 350 a 400L semanais, qual será a minha cotação na tua escala.


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Marco Madeira

> Se fossem feitas as trocas de agua mais regularmente e em maiores quantidades de litros, certamente que teríamos ainda melhores aquarios e muito menos coisas a pingar dentro deles seria necessário.
> 
> Atrever-me-ia a dizer: tomara eu que a agua do meu aquario esteja sempre assim por muitos anos.


Mai nada...  :SbSourire2:   :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Gião

> Pode parecer prepotência minha, mas a experiência tem me ensinado a medir o sucesso de um aquarista pela quantidade de sal que compra ( ou quantidade de agua do mar que colecta).
> 
> Se fossem feitas as trocas de agua mais regularmente e em maiores quantidades de litros, certamente que teríamos ainda melhores aquarios e muito menos coisas a pingar dentro deles seria necessário.


  :Olá: Júlio
 Quero desejar-te as maiores felicidades com o teu novo projecto, e dizer-te que concordo com as afirmações sobre a mudança de água, claro que não me "atingiste" porque eu até compro muito sal :SbOk2: ...mas a preguiça faz com que não o meta dentro de água tantas vezes como devia...! :SbOk5: 
 Mas a mudança está em marcha (lenta)

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Quanto ás possíveis planárias, parece-me precipitado o tratamento seja com que químico for. Em primeiro lugar as planárias não fazem mal nenhum ao aquario. Em segundo lugar refiro optar por controlo biológico.


Olá Juca, 

O pessoal não está a falar das "normais" planárias, estamos a falar dos AEFW (Acropora eating flatworms). Posso afirmar com alguma certeza que não há nenhum tipo de controlo biológico eficaz descrito. Por isso, actualmente esta é a pior praga que se pode ter em aquários.

Não estou certo que tenhas ou não estes AEFW no teu aquário, mas pelo sim pelo não, eu  faria um coral dip com um desses produtos que te recomendaram. Caso tenhas planarias, recomendo-te tratares os corais que tens e não comprar mais acroporas por 3 meses, até te certificares que erradicaste isso.

Faz uma pesquisa por AEFW, o Nelson desmontou o último aquário dele por causa disso. Lutar contra uma praga dessas planárias é uma luta inglória. Invariavelmente, o aquarista perde por cansaço. 

Quanto ao resto, achilles, anjos, etc.... tu tens muita experiência, tu melhor que ninguém sabes como lidar com isso, afinal de contas para quem teve um gemmatum, estes peixes são uns meninos!!  :Big Grin:  

E fotos da calha??? Ou um vídeo?

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá: 

Tambem não vejo problema nenhum com a entrodução do achilles é um peixe como os outros, quanto ao gemmatum ricardo, tambem não se podem comparar pois o gemmatum mesmo sendo raro é um zebrasoma portanto um peixe bem facil. 

Acho que é para isto que servem os tests, se o aquario acusar alguma coisa nesta fase inicial com a entrodução destes peixes acho que basta mudar mais umas vezes a agua até que a rocha esteja a dar conta do recado nada de especial :SbOk: 

Pessoalmente tinha deixado os zebrasomas principalmente o flavs para o fim  :yb665: 

Ps: Quidado que o gaspar ainda não deve ter visto estes tangs todos  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

> Os meus aquários, são ciclados 30 dias em funcionamento completo, excepto com um ciclo reduzido de iluminação. Findo este tempo em que os mantenho sem lhe mecher, toda a agua e deitada fora e o aquario é de novo cheio com agua salinada nova. Só a partir daqui começo a efectuar as trocas de agua, que no meu caso são de 200 litros.


Viva Júlio, estes 30 dias em funcionamento completo de ciclagem é com água doce ou salinada? (isto se só la estivesse rocha sem vida)

E as mudanças de 25% são de 15 em 15 dias?

Abraço

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

> Saudações 
> 
> Continuo a achar que as "marcas" são antigas... mas, por vias das duvidas pondero introduzir mais um peixe (Pseudocheilinus Hexataenia) para controle biológico.
> 
> Recordo que no meu aquário anterior, foi o peixe mais complicado. Após alguns anos de introdução, não havia peixe nenhum que pudesse ser introduzido no aquário (o que é excelente)


Parabéns pela coragem de usares esta expressao tal como é: *controle biológico.*

Sou suspeito por ser um grande adepto deste tema (ja a muitos anos praticante de agricultura biologica a qual é bastante desafiante e gratificante), muito embora ainda muito pouco desenvolvido nos nossos aquários e aquaristas, mas vai a bom caminho por muitas experiencias a que aqui tenho assistido.

E já agora, fará sentido falar em Bio Recifes? (ou seja, sem a introdução e uso de pinguinhas para tudo?)

Viva os BIO-Reef's :SbSourire24:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Viva Júlio, estes 30 dias em funcionamento completo de ciclagem é com água doce ou salinada? (isto se só la estivesse rocha sem vida)
> 
> E as mudanças de 25% são de 15 em 15 dias?
> 
> Abraço


Olá Hugo

O ciclo é feito com rocha viva (no meu caso) e obviamente com agua salinada.
Não é necessário grande quantidade de rocha viva para podermos colonizar um aquário. Quem optar por rocha morta, deve aproveitar esta fase para a colonizar, introduzindo uma rocha viva (pequena que seja) e acabada de chegar de preferência a um lojista. 

As trocas de agua devem ser semanais, pelo menos no inicio e irmos espaçando ao longo dos tempos até podermos teoricamente chegar ao dia em que não necessitamos delas.





> Eu no momento estou a colectar 300 a 400L de agua natural e a leva-la a mão para o 1º andar para fazer TPAs de 350 a 400L semanais, qual será a minha cotação na tua escala.


Companheiro Rogério, não vou dizer que não acredito no que dizes, mas como sei o que são 400 litros de agua semanais, direi que muitas trocas de agua ficam por fazer.




> E já agora, fará sentido falar em Bio Recifes?


Claro que sim Hugo. Claro que faz todo o sentido.
Está mais que visto, que fazer crescer corais não é segredo para ninguém. Podemos ver alguns deles a crescer em aquários que até dá dó. É impressionante a capacidade de adaptação destes animais.

Quem já viu um peixe a deitar-se para ser desparasitado por um lysmata sabe ao que me refiro. Quem já viu um góbio em simbiose com um pistol, sabe ao que me refiro. Imensos exemplos poderiam ser dados.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Brincadeira para o final do dia  :Olá:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá companheiro Juca. :Olá: 




> Companheiro Rogério, não vou dizer que não acredito no que dizes, mas como sei o que são 400 litros de agua semanais, direi que muitas trocas de agua ficam por fazer.


A credita que é verdade e não ficaram trocas por fazer. :yb668: 

Cada maluco tem a sua pancada e dedicação ao hobby, há mais de 5 meses que faço isso é verdade, que os meus vizinhos já me chamam "lá vai o maluco da agua salgada" a curiosidade deles é tanta que já chegaram a entrar em minha casa para ver para onde ia tanta agua. 

E os companheiros da recolha de agua natural como Joaquim Galinhas, Vitor Pestana e Ricardo Santos podem confirmar.

O resultado dessas TPAs semanais nem fale a pena descrever porque só mesmo vendo ao vivo, digo que vale todo o sacrifício. :SbOk: 

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Juca,
Pessoalmente sou da opinião de fazer precisamente o contrário... ou seja,
encher o aquário de corais e de vida e biodiversidade e só depois colocar os peixes depois do sistema completamente equilibrado e verdadeiramente vivo. De qualquer maneira Juca, sabes como eu que não existem "receitas" de sucesso para a aquariofilia, especialmente a de recife.

Desejo-te muita sorte e sucesso e que tudo corra bem da maneira como achas que é melhor para o teu aquário.

So uma achega... um Aquilles não é um peixe qualquer ao contrário de opiniões contrárias. É um peixe diferente e bastante dificil de se "ambientar" a um aquario, principalmente se este for novo, e ás vezes é preciso muita sorte com o peixe que nos calha. Dizer que é apenas mais um, não me parece que seja a melhor maneira de lidar com este magnifico peixe... mas Juca, não te estou a dizer nada de novo não é. Basta verificar a taxa de sucesso vs morte desta especie nos aquários e o preço a que chegou em apenas 3 anos que estive fora do hobbie. Claro que existem excepções... mas a regra é que é um peixe muito complicado de entrar e manter nos primeiros meses. 

Abraço, vai colocando fotos!  :SbSourire2:   :SbOk:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Julio espero que tenhas sorte no teu novo projecto.

Vou ser sincero convosco, tenho imensas dúvidas relativamente às calhas de leds e à qualidade de luz que as mesmas podem proporcionar.

Força!

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Olá!
> 
> Julio espero que tenhas sorte no teu novo projecto.
> 
> Vou ser sincero convosco, tenho imensas dúvidas relativamente às calhas de leds e à qualidade de luz que as mesmas podem proporcionar.
> 
> Força!


És um felizardo amigo Heitor, eu tenho tantas dúvidas em relação a tanta coisa  :yb624: 




> So uma achega... um Aquilles não é um peixe qualquer ao contrário de opiniões contrárias. É um peixe diferente e bastante dificil de se "ambientar" a um aquario


Companheiro Marco

Confesso que a minha experiência com peixes é muito reduzida. Digo isto porque os peixes que coloco no aquário não morrem. Não sei porque.
A única coisa que me tem dado problemas na introdução num aquário, é a introdução de novos peixes quando já se passou algum tempo depois de outros já terem sido introduzidos. 

Quanto a introdução de peixes, acrescento o seguinte.

Os peixes deveriam de custar pelo menos 3 vezes mais do que o que custam. E as condições que todos deveríamos exigir aos nossos lojistas para os poderem ter a venda, deveriam ser manifestamente superiores ás que hoje encontramos.

O custo dos peixes no custo total da montagem de um aquário de recife é ridículo.

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas Juca 
Mostra lá como colocaste as bombas e qual a programação das mesmas.
A corrente que aí tens, (no Video), parece-me muito boa.
Abraços

----------


## Julio Macieira

Alguns dos "artistas"

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas Juca 
> Mostra lá como colocaste as bombas e qual a programação das mesmas.
> A corrente que aí tens, (no Video), parece-me muito boa.
> Abraços


Companheiro Paulo

Eu estou a usar 4 vortech. Sendo 2 vortech mp40 que funcionam a 100% da sua velocidade e as outras 2 vortech mp40W que funcionam tambem a 100% mas em impulso.

As 4 bombas estão colocadas 2 a 2 nas laterais, precisamente ao mesmo nível em ambos os lados opostos. Penso desta forma obter uma circulação o mais caótica possível.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Não é que tenha grande relevancia, mas coloquei em funcionamento a camara web no meu aquario

Linksys Wireless-G Internet Video Camera

Só funciona com o Internet Explorer e no máximo 4 conexões em simultâneo.

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas Julio

trocava todos esses peixes, por um que já ai esteve......zebrasoma gemmatum.

Esse sim era um senhor peixe

E boa sorte

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Juca,

Obrigado por nos receberes ontem, com a simpatia do costume. Foi muito bom visitar-te de novo, quase 4 ou 5 anos depois da última visita - ainda sabia o caminho eheh.

Gostei do teu aquário, principalmente a nova calha de LED's. Está um espectáculo, e a quantidade de "brincadeiras" que esse software permite é mesmo viciante. Também gostei muito de ver aquela imagem clássica dos teus aquários - o erguer dos mortos-vivos quando pões comida  :yb624:  Isso sim é uma equipa de limpeza a sério... centenas de nassarios.

Foi óptimo matar saudades do vício à conversa com os "viciados" do costume.

Um abraço e.... é excelente ver-te de volta  :Pracima:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Obrigado pela visita Ricardo  :Pracima: 

Já resolvi o "problema" da lavagem da midia do reactor de cálcio... foi fácil  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas Juca,

E novidades? Uma ou outra foto não há? :HaEbouriffe:  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## João Seguro

Olá Júlio, boa sorte no recomeço, não conheci o aquário anterior mas pelas palavras dos outros membros deve ter sido algo espectacular. Vou acompanhar este com a certeza que irá aproximar-se ou até superar o outro.

Já agora que tipo de leds e quantidades usa?


Abraço

João Seguro

----------

